# Just ordered my fusia Medge and my decal girl skins!



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi All,
Im new here and to the Kindle, i just ordered my accessories and im excited!!! I already love my Kindle 2 and ive only had it 1 day!! Just wanted to share


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome!  And cute puppy - is it yours?!


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

When you get it will you post a pic of the cover. I've read its not the same color as it shows on the site. I'm curious. Thanks


----------



## gwen10 (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome, and prepare to be addicted to all things Kindle!  Covers, skins, and most importantly, books!


----------



## Avalon (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome, kitty!  Which skin did you get?  I've had my eye on the fuchsia M-edge cover for a while.  Hope you love it, and please consider posting a pic when it arrives!


----------



## L.Canton (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to the boards, and as for the skins... they're like a good set of power tools, you can never have too many. My wife would probably kill me if she knew how much I spent on accessories alone.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Buying accessories is so much fun!


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! So to answer some questions, yes that puppy is mine, his name is Bowie and he is half maltese , half yorkie. I also have another one named Ava, shes black and half poodle, half yorkie. I got the fuchsia Medge and i hope it is pretty in real life. I will try my best to post pic, as long as its easy to do on here. I know i will be addicted to the accessories


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I got my fuschia case last week and I honestly think it is prettier in person . Pebbled and a nice shade... Not too over the top


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

kittykindle said:


> Thanks everyone! So to answer some questions, yes that puppy is mine, his name is Bowie and he is half maltese , half yorkie. I also have another one named Ava, shes black and half poodle, half yorkie. I got the fuchsia Medge and i hope it is pretty in real life. I will try my best to post pic, as long as its easy to do on here. I know i will be addicted to the accessories


I want your puppy!!! So cute


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Hahaah thanks! Bowie is quiet the character! He is the silliest lil dog ive ever met. HE actually looks like a living teddy bear and he loves playing catch! Ava is a bit older, she is content to just hang out and watch her brother be a nut. Im so excited about my skins and cover but i think my cover is on back order.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

you will really like the fuschia.. its very nice in person.. I was iffy because I had heard someetimes its not the same online.. this one I found to be pretty and feminine


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

I just added a Borsa bella travel bag. And can i say that Melissa got back to me so fast!!! I was really impressed. She has made me a customer for life!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome. Sounds like you will be a Kindle Enabler in no time. The puppy is darling.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

How does Oberson spell it?  Fuchsia is the actual spelling .. I would have NO idea but one of my grandmothers was actually named Fuchsia.  When I was little I thought it meant "mother in law" when my dad called her by her name.  

I'll be interested in seeing your pictures when you get your cover!  Cannot wait to see your M Edge/Decalgirl/Borsa Bella combination!

Your dog is so cute!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have two of Melissa's bags.. you will love them.. she does great work


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

I think your puppy is adorable .........and I think it's cute you have dogs, but your name is KITTYkindle....... 
kjn


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

IM sure i spelled the color wrong, Kitten is actually a nickname of mine so thats why the name kittykindle.


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

I had a very good weekend, but imagine my surprise on saturday when a package arrived at my door from M-edge!!!!!! Less than a week ago i ordered it and its here! Its so pretty, i love it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> I got my fuschia case last week and I honestly think it is prettier in person . Pebbled and a nice shade... Not too over the top


Which style did you get, Patrizia and kittykindle - executive, platform, or prodigy? I'm wondering about the size of the executive for the K2. I've heard people say they thought it was too wide on the left side when folded back. I'd appreciate any input you have on this.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

DD

I have the Platform and three of the executive cases.. I don't like the hinge system at all so I didnt order one of those.. I have HAD a hard time using them though now that the oberons are here.. LOL

I have the Platform and a case in the sapphire which is pretty, also an executive in the Fuschia and the green and I really like all the colors.. I am NOT thrilled with that space for the light.. that to me is a total waste.. but over all I am happy with the platform especiallly , that comes in handy while eating


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Patrizia said:


> DD
> 
> I have the Platform and three of the executive cases.. I don't like the hinge system at all so I didnt order one of those.. I have HAD a hard time using them though now that the oberons are here.. LOL
> 
> I have the Platform and a case in the sapphire which is pretty, also an executive in the Fuschia and the green and I really like all the colors.. I am NOT thrilled with that space for the light.. that to me is a total waste.. but over all I am happy with the platform especiallly , that comes in handy while eating


Thanks for all the info, Patrizia. I guess you are actually living our long ago dream of being surrounded by M-edge covers in many colors. (Remember the 'Dream List' of colors?)

I don't use their light either. If the light isn't in place as shown here,







can the spine be manipulated to fold closer to the Kindle on the left side so the 'ledge' isn't so wide or are you pretty much locked into where it wants to fold?


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

Mine is the platform and i love it. I thinkits perfect. Now i just need my decal girl skins and my Borsa Bella bag! Anyone know the ETA on these give or take?


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

*I just got my Decalgirl skins and they are beautiful!! I'm fast becoming a kindle accessory junkie!!!!If i dont stop my boyfriend may commit me, is there a kindle support group *


----------

